
Handling Keyboard Shortcuts in JavaScript - DanielRibeiro
http://www.openjs.com/scripts/events/keyboard_shortcuts/
======
DanielRibeiro
It spawned this plugin for jQuery: <https://github.com/tzuryby/jquery.hotkeys>

It even had contributions from the jQuery author himself.

